# Ring in center of my photos?



## mozeyonover (May 8, 2016)

Last night I went outside and took some photos of the aurora lights.
I noticed that all my photos had a ring (pretty much in the center) that spread outwards.
I just want to know how to get rid of the ring and what causes it, Thank You.

I was shooting on bulb between five and twenty seconds.
Camera: Nikon D7000
Lens: Tamron 18-50 2.8

I added a photo to this thread.


----------



## 480sparky (May 8, 2016)

Newtonian rings.


----------



## mozeyonover (May 8, 2016)

480sparky said:


> Newtonian rings.


Thank you!


----------



## KmH (May 8, 2016)

I bet you have a "protection"filter om the lens.
"Protection" filters usually cause more problems than they solve.
*Newton's rings*


----------



## astroNikon (May 8, 2016)

I thought it would have been Aliens.  

But the above 2 answers are probably much more accurate


----------



## Designer (May 8, 2016)

Ooo...Weeee...Ooooo!


----------



## KmH (May 8, 2016)

Probably UVerian Drcvclmstorn nutoids from Gamma Doradus in the Eta Corvi system. They're only 60 light years away.


----------



## dennybeall (Jun 3, 2016)

Was it a long exposure and did you cover the eyepiece?


----------

